
Show HN: Built with Shopify – IndieHackers for ecommerce stores using Shopify - jimmijazz
http://www.builtwithshopify.com/
======
jimmijazz
Courtland has done such a great job with IndieHackers I was inspired to start
something similar for ecommerce founders. I've worked with Shopify for several
years now and wanted to learn more about the journey of successful stores.
After about a month of hustling interviews on the side I feel comfortable
submitting it to HN to see what I can improve on going forward - josh.

------
mattbgates
Love it! Very useful for insight and of course, who doesn't love IndieHackers?
Thanks for sharing! :D

